# Show us some of your slingshots



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's some of mine.












































































































































https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171024/0372062edfdcaba4bcc2b5535ccc21bf.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171024/a48fe1d15348a1503cac37144f24ff85.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171024/61a635c5ac8cd4f0ecad570d5c7bbbfc.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171024/378074c6377b289177141c8428e180d0.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171024/2117dc01631796590a8338e15538cf3d.jpg That's some of my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's some more





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow man, now that's a collection haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The next to last really call to me. Let me know if it ever needs a new home.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Super Collection!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome Chris!!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweeeets!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dang Chris!!!!


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

Here’s some of mine. LOL. I’ve got a Daisy F16 and a Trumark fitted with office bands that my son shoots. Also got a Daisy B52 that I dug out of a sand bar during a canoe trip. It cleaned up real nice, but it’s not comfortable to shoot, so I’ve “retired” it. That’s it. The good thing about having a small collection is that I’ll receive a box this week and it will essentially double in size. ????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

This reminds me of the joke about the old men who had told their jokes so many times that they just decided to number all the jokes and instead of retelling jokes over and over they would just shout out a number then everyone would laugh....if the joke teller knew which jokes were the ones that got the laughs that is. Cjw could just number the slingshots and post the number of the slingshot he is shooting for the day. That would save the trouble of having to post pictures daily. We all know that whatever he post is going to be something really beautiful anyway.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shoot I'd be proud to own any of them. (Especially that little grey number propped up against the coffee cup!) I love looking at Slingshots!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

suttonjp said:


> Here's some of mine. LOL. I've got a Daisy F16 and a Trumark fitted with office bands that my son shoots. Also got a Daisy B52 that I dug out of a sand bar during a canoe trip. It cleaned up real nice, but it's not comfortable to shoot, so I've "retired" it. That's it. The good thing about having a small collection is that I'll receive a box this week and it will essentially double in size.


 It's great you shootn with your son! Be sure to post a pic of the new arrivals!


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

I love it. Shooting slingshots is a perfect hobby to share with my kids. Opens up a lot of room to talk.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow. Impressive collection!

Curious about this frame here:









What is this frame? Is it a slingbow? It kinda looks like a handle adapter for the pocket shot, but I can't tell.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What an insane collection.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Chris, don't nobody wanna post after all that and a bag of chips!

It's a beauty of a lineup. I'll try to get a picture of my modest collection posted tonight.

I did notice you're missing something though.. Don't see any SlingNerd frames up there. :naughty:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Wow. Impressive collection!
> 
> Curious about this frame here:
> 
> ...


That is a BB shooter from way back. The Grandpappy of the Pocket Shot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Impressive collection!
> ...


 Flipgun is correct.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's about 2/3 of my collection. Have 1/2 dozen Roger Henrie Rotating head slingshots. Probably 12 more BunnyBusters, Alley cat, 1/2 dozen more SPS,s and probably 25 other slingshots. Haven't taken pictures of.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Cjw said:


> That's about 2/3 of my collection. Have 1/2 dozen Roger Henrie Rotating head slingshots. Probably 12 more BunnyBusters, Alley cat, 1/2 dozen more SPS,s and probably 25 other slingshots. Haven't taken pictures of.


You are a true art collector. I congratulate your choices and excellent taste.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The collection was bigger but I sold all but 2 of my scouts and all my Bill Hays collection.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Cjw said:


> The collection was bigger but I sold all but 2 of my scouts and all my Bill Hays collection.


Don't let JR find out.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > The collection was bigger but I sold all but 2 of my scouts and all my Bill Hays collection.
> ...


 I sold off 2 hathcock target snipers , 2G10 rangers 1 a custom. 2G10 seal snipers 2 seals 1 aluminum Scorpion and a custom Scorpion and sold to a friend yesterday my Hammer take down in G10.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

My collection so far...


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

...continued...

The Torque arrived today. I can't believe I have 15 slingshots!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the Hammermil hunter.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > The collection was bigger but I sold all but 2 of my scouts and all my Bill Hays collection.
> ...


I bought one of his Scouts and a Torque...got a sweet deal and just had to find out what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You don't have to look very hard at my humble collection to see that I'm a wood guy. I love naturals and there are some forum members that can do them up right! The first group are mine the second are gifts from my friends on the forum.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The ones you made are pretty classy. You have some fine craftsmen for friends which makes you a lucky guy.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Love the Hammermil hunter.


Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not much of a tube fan but this is special to me .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another treasure .


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

My Scout, a Torque, a Natty, a blue POM X6 and a multiplex Axiom Champ. All BB shooters except for the Scout. I've given away dozens I've made myself.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Dagnabit, Treefork. That Harpy is just...wow sexy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tree - you own the Harpy! Look at the frame so much.

SN - like the collection - great functional set so far - great choices.

Williams - dude thats a sweet collection.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I love these type of post. Great collections peeps! Here is a recent look at my display board.

CanOpener,Silva,ToolMan,Seljan,Asa,Pride,Metro,McDogwad,Chepo,Chuck Davis,Alex Ryan,Bone and a few by me.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That August 2013 Poker Prize make me wish I was good at Poker or could cheat very well. The entire collection is unbelievable. Thank you treefork for showing them to us.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


All I can say is "Wow"... I won't make you a custom, so you're really going to show ME, and the world how much moral conviction you have... so you then act out like a petulant 5 year old...

Well here's what I have to say to that....

Since I'm SO morally repugnant to you, you should get rid of *EVERY* slingshot in your collection that uses ANY my design concepts and or influence... that way you can be free and clear of any corrupt or hateful feelings while shooting... and having a clear conscience is extremely important, in fact, that's probably what's been holding you back all this time.

So for starters, you'll be needing to get rid of that knock-off HTS in aluminum, in fact ALL your side-shooting specific frames... then the Scouts, since they have universal forks and the frame has that shape.

Next, you'll need to get rid of all those frames that are made from HDPE board... since I was the one who first started using it, and showed others how... oh, and the wood Harpy shaped ones too... and I see some with topslots, get rid of those for sure...

Last you'll be needing to get rid of *ALL your SPS* frames... since I was the first to publically add and show a hole added to the OTT tips so that a person could shoot either tubes or flatbands with the same frame... and then soon after I showed that simple modification... Jorge and Jim both thought it was a good idea so they used it on their slingshots they were working on... Jorge on the Cougar and then later models, and Jim on his EPS which then with a couple ergonomic and size modifications including the tube hole, became the SPS...

Now let's see how dedicated to the cause of banishing me from your collection you really are... because if you are truly dedicated, then you'll have a much easier to move and display collection in the future!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Bill,

I don't have a stake in this as all I did was kid JR for promoting your products so often. He has every right and is justified in doing so but he could be more subtle in his message.

You stated that you were not going to make any more customs and I felt bad about that. You do such beautiful work and you have always seemed like a generous and likable guy even though I have never met you. When I have bought slingshots from you, you have always been more than honest in your dealings.

Later you explained why you were not building customs anymore and I thought your reasoning made perfect sense and I suspect most of the forum members feel the same way. I thank you for what you have done and hope your health improves with a healthier lifestyle. That doesn't change the fact that we won't get to see some of the great custom slingshots that I'll bet are still lurking in your creativeness.

Please forgive me for sticking my nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have nothing against you I’ve sold off almost all of Nathan’s stuff too. And I’ve got nobody against Nathan either. And I’ll probably sell of most of Roger Henrie stuff. So don’t get so offended.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got plenty more ideas and I will make more slingshots... the difference will be that instead of just making a custom for one person, so they can enjoy it and so forth... I'll be making, essentially customs for everybody who wants one, but can't afford the pricetag of 5 or 6 hours of my time to make a single piece.

Once we figured out the methodology of making molds to fit the slingshot, no matter how curvy or angular... it made it possible to be a lot more creative, so it's no longer necessary to make a slingshot with a flat partline, that was designed to fit a regular style of injection mold.

Now practically everybody can enjoy the same benefits custom, hand filling slingshots bring to the game... and in the future there will be more.

Also, I have a place in my heart for those who've served in the Military, and those who've served as a public servant... police, firemen, emt... So I try to make sure we do something a little extra for them.

JR was upset that he didn't have a slingshot that fit him right... so I felt like "hey, he's retired Border Patrol, let's just give him something that I think will work"... So I did.

He's a little excited by it, and he does promote... but that was not the impetus for sending him a slingshot... it was more about sending a brother in arms something that would make him happy, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I have nothing against you I've sold off almost all of Nathan's stuff too. And I've got nobody against Nathan either. And I'll probably sell of most of Roger Henrie stuff. So don't get so offended.


I get offended, when you post something that is offensive. You singled me out as the one you're selling everything off from, and made it a point to make it seem as if that is what you're doing... so you got an answer to you post.

And you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Think whatever you want if I sell off all of any of the slingshots I’ve bought from a vendor I’ll post it .If I sold off all my SPS,s Id say I sold them all . Simple as that. People can take it how ever they want. I never said anything bad about the slingshots of yours I had. Said you were a great designer. So don’t get so flipped out because I chose to sell the slingshots.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > VAshooter said:
> ...


 Nothing holding me back. We all know you created the slingshot world and everyone else is just followers. How do you get your head through the doorway.? I'm done with this post if you want to keep rambling have at it. I don't have thin skin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is amazing . For only $35 the ergonomics allows for a solid shooting platform not surpassed by slingshots costing hundreds more . One of my favorites . Great design Master Hays ! I got mine in the campaign perk so it was only about $20 .

Its already being copied in Europe !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This a nice thread. Pissing matches go to PM please.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey, that takes all the fun out of the forum.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Collection is growing,I have a couple more not in picture too.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That natural on the bottom looks like it could still use a little finishing work. It's a great looking fork.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

This PPMG OTT arrived recently. Is it normal for them to come with sharp burrs on the forks, etc. Or do they usually arrive smooth & polished all over?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

What kind of wood is that PPMG?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cast Aluminum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Definitely looks indestructible. I'm sure it will be a good shooter. I wish I had one of those aluminum trees in my yard.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> What kind of wood is that PPMG?


Aluminum.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is my collection. So far I don't have any frames by other makers, but I have one on the way.




















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MIsling,

Doesn't look to me like you need assistance from other makers. Your doing pretty well on your own.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Some really nice frames there. Great work 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

This is my small yet very random collection  the only thing missing is my delta wing which live in the car 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Ukprelude,

You have a wide range of interests within this hobby. I'm impressed with your collection.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

VAshooter said:


> Ukprelude,
> 
> You have a wide range of interests within this hobby. I'm impressed with your collection.


Thanks alot pal 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Where do you keep them all? :calvin:** :calvin:** :hobbes:** :hobbes:*


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

crypter27 said:


> *Where do you keep them all? :calvin:** :calvin:** :hobbes:** :hobbes:*


I suspect he has a special stash somewhere in Bonnybridge, Scotland.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

VAshooter said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > *Where do you keep them all? :calvin:** :calvin:** :hobbes:** :hobbes:*
> ...


 :imslow: :imslow: :imslow:


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Haha I'm kind of ocd about my frames, for some reason the first place I put a new frame the first night it tends to live there forever more, some in boxes, some hanging up on the calander hanging nail, some under the breakfast bar, some in the car, one always in a pocket, and usually one by my bed! It's an organised chaos kinda set up I've got going with my frames haha but at least that way I always know exactly where every one is 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

UPS just dropped it off.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That looks awsome!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seljan rocks!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Ya seljan rocks. Love all his design.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

His OTT Slant is my most treasured frame (followed by the Torque). Its sublime...


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I so wanna buy his Slant 1.2 and slant pfs, are they still in production?

And loving the Torque too, my first slingshot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think he does limited runs from time to time (1.2 for sure) - I'd check his site or contact him for details.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

:yeahthat:

Of these days I'll have to order one directly from Mark @ Seljan.

If I have time tonight, I'll pull my collection out of the box and take a photo or two. They won't be the best pics indoors, but I'll see what I can do. Some great collections so far.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This is my core set at the moment.

They're all ( no-tie ;-P ) tubes so can swop and play. Except for the Deltawing which is semi-fixed tubes and the UniPhoxx which has flats at the moment (but its tube friendly)).


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That sling from Seljan is great. Tastetickles you've got a great one there that should last forever.

Mattwalt,

I see a lot of oriental influence in that top row. They are all good looking slingshots. You have done well.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> UPS just dropped it off.


Correct me if I am wrong

And no disrespect of course

Is this the frame that became the Delta Wing? I feel like I read it somewhere..


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

When I was little finding good forks was always a headache. So would often use heavy gauge wire or rods so the oriental style frames I like. The site pretty much the same in the hand as my old ones did. The Stainless Tibetan Antelope (top 2nd from left) is my beater frame - scored that for £4.50), but its pretty heavy...

I tend to favour a thumb-brace grip so the Torque is awesome. The Slant is super pocketable and its a very intimate design, being its flats and tubes makes it incredibly versatile - I really like it.

Deltawing is also great as is the Uniphoxx (esp. for the money in the UK)


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> When I was little finding good forks was always a headache. So would often use heavy gauge wire or rods so the oriental style frames I like. The site pretty much the same in the hand as my old ones did. The Stainless Tibetan Antelope (top 2nd from left) is my beater frame - scored that for £4.50), but its pretty heavy...
> 
> I tend to favour a thumb-brace grip so the Torque is awesome. The Slant is super pocketable and its a very intimate design, being its flats and tubes makes it incredibly versatile - I really like it.
> 
> Deltawing is also great as is the Uniphoxx (esp. for the money in the UK)


Thanks for the elaboration on you finds. It's interesting to see others slings but I find it more interesting to hear why a person likes them.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > UPS just dropped it off.
> ...


SN - Yes - I believe. I asked Si about that but he didn't comment. Nathan mentioned it was. The DeltaWing actually has the exact same dimensions as the Mule right down to finger positions fork width etc. And very close to the Torque. So I'm not sure it it was used directly - or if Wasp used the 'look' of the Vesa and applied the design to a Mule... or if it evolved over time - Wasp has been making custom frame with a similar theme for quite some time...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just finished up taking 8 pics of my complete collection. I'm now at 101 frames! Most are homemade so the cost was almost nothing. This collection started about 10 years ago. I sold/gifted about a dozen frames that are not in the pics.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Northerner - Just how do you sleep at night?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice collection @Northerner I like seeing so many are homemade.

I see a couple FlatBands in there too. Next time he offers them up for sale, I'll have to see about getting a couple sent up here, I regret not asking last time.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

@Northerner - I'll take the right hand 6 of the Misc. frames... ESP. the two on the right.

I'm still after a MMG Tyton.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Northerner brought a whole new meaning to Slingshots 101... Haha


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok here we go. All Ply, poly and naturals are made by me unless noted. I don't have pics of the ones I have sent off.

Many of the natural are from Oak and Maple trees in our yard.

This one started it all a couple years ago:









Abandoned ply:


















Misc ply and one of my first naturals:


















Misc poly:









Poly used and AliExpress:









FlipGun and Jake (devil's son in law):









SS:



























Whippet, Peppermack, MGG:









FlatCats:









Early Naturals:


















More naturals:









Natural Axiom Champs (Apple & Unknown):









Recent minis (Oak):


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Naturals I am most proud of:


















Oak petite:


















Maple petite:









Current build, needs finishing oil (Maple):


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

What a collection!
Does that natural cthulhu have a core?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Why are all those sweet plywood side shooters abandoned Bruce you are so cruel


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah, they look nice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

MIsling said:


> What a collection!
> Does that natural cthulhu have a core?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


No, completely natural fork.


SlingNerd said:


> Why are all those sweet plywood side shooters abandoned Bruce you are so cruel


Not sure. I made a whack from BB Ply and then started making ply and naturals. I'll revisit them at some point, finish them and use them to give away or throw in with other stuff.


MIsling said:


> Yeah, they look nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Did I ever tell you guys' I own a Scout?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> Did I ever tell you guys' I own a Scout?


It's the frame I used most, take camping, when I walk in the woods or want something I am confident to shoot.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

@brucered wow mate just wow, great collection and those natties are gorgeous! Im always jealous of the finish you produce haha I think my fav is that poly cthulhu hiding in plane sight 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would never have believed the size of some of these collections. Not only are there lots of slingshots but the variety boggles my mind. No, I'm not jealous. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Shoot, I'd scale a few up for ya.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice collection Bruce. I smiled when I read that the TruMark FS-1 started your slingshot passion. Same here. I tried a friend's FS-1 back around 1991 and ended up buying my own. After a couple of years I bought the Daisy P-51. I was fine for many years. Then my
control was lost 10 years ago when I found the forums and started making my own.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Nice collection Bruce. I smiled when I read that the TruMark FS-1 started your slingshot passion. Same here. I tried a friend's FS-1 back around 1991 and ended up buying my own. After a couple of years I bought the Daisy P-51. I was fine for many years. Then my
> control was lost 10 years ago when I found the forums and started making my own.


Yup, my first post on here is a thread about getting it for Christmas a couple years ago and shooting it with my kids.

It didn't take long for me to move on to non-wrist rocket type frames, but I am still fond of it...even if I don't shoot it much. It's a great frame, especially with the red rubber tubes or with flats attached. For $10 Canadian too.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

these are probably the best three I have made. I'll post some of the ones I have made by others later.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce - that collection is nuts...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Omg the collections some of you guys have.


----------

